# Heads up: Oasis 3: Previous covers will not fit the New Oasis 3



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

The Battery case or the "hump"  is a tad larger than the previous model. Maybe just by a millimeter or two. Also, new Oasis will not stick to a magnet so those wonderful stylish Ayotu Magnetic Case will not stick to it also just does not fit right at all since the new Oasis is a tad different in size. I am guessing the snap in cases will not fit as well. So if you preordered some cases thinking it will fit you will be returning them methinks.

I just tried my Ayotu  Magnetic Cover for the oasis 2 on my new one and it was a no go


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Some cases will fit.  The official "Amazon" cases listed on the Kindle Oasis page will fit both the Oasis 2017 and Oasis 2019 versions, and the wake and sleep feature works. 
  The Ayotu Colorful Case & Ayotu Skin Touch Feeling Case do fit, but the sleep wake function does not work, the cases seem to fit like it does with the 2017 version, not sure why the sleep & wake functions are not working. 

I have one of the amazon magnetic stand covers for the Oasis 2017, and I am disappointed that it won't work on the 2019 version.  It's nice being able to use that stand when I'm out and need to prop up my kindle.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

crisandria said:


> Some cases will fit. The official "Amazon" cases listed on the Kindle Oasis page will fit both the Oasis 2017 and Oasis 2019 versions, and the wake and sleep feature works.
> The Ayotu Colorful Case & Ayotu Skin Touch Feeling Case do fit, but the sleep wake function does not work, the cases seem to fit like it does with the 2017 version, not sure why the sleep & wake functions are not working.
> 
> I have one of the amazon magnetic stand covers for the Oasis 2017, and I am disappointed that it won't work on the 2019 version. It's nice being able to use that stand when I'm out and need to prop up my kindle.


I have the Ayotu and it does not fit. Fits like a glove on the Oasis 2 but does not magnetize on the Oasis 3


----------



## cajunrph (Apr 17, 2018)

HLS said:


> I have the Ayotu and it does not fit. Fits like a glove on the Oasis 2 but does not magnetize on the Oasis 3


Does it not fit at all? Or is it just the magnets not in proper location to activate sleep mode?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

I ordered an Ayotu leather snap-in case made by Fintie.  It fits fine; the Oasis3 snapped right in to place but the on/off feature doesn't work.  I played with refrigerator magnets and found it works with the magnet in the lower right corner as mentioned in other posts.  A weak magnet won't do it but stronger ones will.

So, for the time being it is back to the old fashioned way of pushing a button.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone seen any reengineered third party covers for the Oasis3 (10th generation) come out yet? I check Amazon every day but want to be sure I don’t miss anything. Especially interested in Fintie since I have been happy with their quality in the past.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

The Ayotu skin touch feeling cases are going to be in stock on August 11. Available for pre-order now. I've been waiting to buy one of these. I'm trying to decide on a color. I think someone said they were made by Fintie.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Patricia said:


> The Ayotu skin touch feeling cases are going to be in stock on August 11. Available for pre-order now. I've been waiting to buy one of these. I'm trying to decide on a color. I think someone said they were made by Fintie.


Ayotu is a different company. I have some of their cases and its very pretty. I have a yellow case and looks and feels like leather. closes solid. I caved in and got a more expensive amazon cover.


----------



## cajunrph (Apr 17, 2018)

DD said:


> Has anyone seen any reengineered third party covers for the Oasis3 (10th generation) come out yet? I check Amazon every day but want to be sure I don't miss anything. Especially interested in Fintie since I have been happy with their quality in the past.


Ayotu just sent me an email saying they fixed the issue. I haven't checked stock yet.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cajunrph said:


> Ayotu just sent me an email saying they fixed the issue. I haven't checked stock yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks, cajunrph. Looks like Fintie (Casebot) has some upgrades ones out too but not the full choice of colors. I'm going to hold off a bit to see what develops. I'm going to be out of town anyway and it would arrive while I'm gone.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Can someone post links to any  Oasis 3 compatible covers?  Only ones I found with working sleep/wake is  the Amazon branded covers and they are a tad expensive


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought a real pretty case for the O2 way back, although I stopped using it for weight. But was nice to store it in. But as said, the auto wake does not work on the O3. I'll probably skip the covers for now. If I need to take it along, I'll use the old one and just use the button as I always do to wake it anyway. 

I am sure once all the companies know where to put the magnets they will stock them for sale. That has to be frustrating though for them.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

HLS said:


> Can someone post links to any Oasis 3 compatible covers? Only ones I found with working sleep/wake is the Amazon branded covers and they are a tad expensive


Here's the one I found today:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W1HF353/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3A3E6QGUGPEMU&psc=1


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Patricia said:


> The Ayotu skin touch feeling cases are going to be in stock on August 11. Available for pre-order now. I've been waiting to buy one of these. I'm trying to decide on a color. I think someone said they were made by Fintie.


I am all over amazon and do not see any to preorder


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

DD said:


> Here's the one I found today:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W1HF353/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3A3E6QGUGPEMU&psc=1


Those are pretty. I am happy with my Amazon fabric cover. It is so beautiful in person and it looks 50% thinner than the casebot/fintie/ayotu cases.I mean it is so thin it is insaine

https://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Oasis-Water-Safe-Fabric-Cover/dp/B07B8HB8WL/ref=sr_1_1?fst=as%3Aoff&pf_rd_i=370783011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=fe220a2b-d19a-41ce-9e06-2dc424d8e0d8&pf_rd_r=XM7WWKCDGC9EAK9QFARG&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-6&pf_rd_t=101&qid=1565393898&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin%3A19343768011&rnid=16926028011&s=fiona-hardware&sr=1-1


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

HLS said:


> I am all over amazon and do not see any to preorder


The colors listed first are the ones for the newest Oasis. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VTT7FDB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patricia said:


> The Ayotu skin touch feeling cases are going to be in stock on August 11. Available for pre-order now. I've been waiting to buy one of these. I'm trying to decide on a color. I think someone said they were made by Fintie.


Patricia, does the soft silicone back that grips the Kindle gather dust and lint?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

DD said:


> Patricia, does the soft silicone back that grips the Kindle gather dust and lint?


I don't own one yet. Mine is supposed to be delivered about the 15th.


----------

